# Which rub on my first Boston butt..?!?



## Jester1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Since I've been bit by the BBQ bug I have never done a Boston butt... Now the UDS is finished, I think I'm going to throw a butt on this weekend.  I recently bought the Wolfe rub recipes and made all three.  I tested two of them on chicken last week, but have no idea how that would translate to pork...  Any suggestions from everyone here..?!?  Thank you in advance....

Jester


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 25, 2010)

WRO or WRB, just depends if you want a little heat. It is tough to beat Larry's rubs.


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Jester.  I just did 5 Butts (see the pics going up soon...).  I did:

Bottom open 1 = Zatarains & Wolfe Citrus & apple juice injection
Bottom open 2 = Zatarains & Wolfe Original & apple juice injection
Bottom 3 = Zatarains & Wolfe Original & apple juice injection

Top 1 = Zatarains & Wolfe Bold & apple juice injection
Top 2 = Zatarains & Wolfe Original & apple juice injection

18 pounds total.  
Lump charcoal in my WSM 18.  
Goal 200'F, took all off when top one hit 200 (8 hours).  Foiled for an hour.  I'm eating it now.  Fantastic.  All of them.  

Zatarains makes them saltier.  Bold I find a bit strong at times.  Citrus is first time, and I like it.  Not too overpowering.  I'd say start with Original, move to Bold, then try Citrus.  Chicken doesn't translate the same.  

Cheers


----------



## JWJR40 (Mar 26, 2010)

I use WRO on my Butts


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 26, 2010)

If I'm the one doing the eating this is my favorite. 

Southern Succor Rub (originally from the book Smoke and Spice or the first place I ever seen it any way). I like to tweak it up with a little lemon peppa. Brown sugar seems to work about as well as the turbinado called for in the recipe. Turbinado poses as Sugar in the Raw from Wally World. 

1/2 c Ground black pepper 
1/2 c Paprika 
1/2 c Turbinado sugar 
1/4 c Salt 
4 ts Dry mustard 
2 ts Cayenne

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2010)

WRO ... Bold is for beef.


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 26, 2010)

I found the Bold to be a bit strong for brisket as well.  Either that or I put on too much.  The spice creeps up on ya as you eat.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to go for the Wolfe Original this time.  The weather here has got kinda bad, so hopefully I can still get the but on in the morning...


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 26, 2010)

How big is the butt?  She won't take long.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> How big is the butt?  She won't take long.



Its 8 pounds...  How much time should I expect..?!?  Debating on the temp too...  

I injected it a few hours ago... Got the basket full and ready for in the morning.  I'm going to rub and let it sit while waiting for the smoker to come to temp... Can I use the juices that are on the butt for the rub to stick.  Should I use mustard or worcestershire..??


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 26, 2010)

OK she's a big butt.  Twice the size of mine.  Low and slow at 230 should do the trick.  Take her up to 200 then wrap in foil and then towels/cooler for an hour.  Put her on the top cooking rack, and don't peek.  Mine took 8 hours, so you should be in that range.  I am assuming there's nothing else going in the unit?  You should be around 8 hours.  Make sure the thermometer isn't near the bone, and in a good depth into the meat.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> OK she's a big butt.  Twice the size of mine.  Low and slow at 230 should do the trick.  Take her up to 200 then wrap in foil and then towels/cooler for an hour.  Put her on the top cooking rack, and don't peek.  Mine took 8 hours, so you should be in that range.  I am assuming there's nothing else going in the unit?  You should be around 8 hours.  Make sure the thermometer isn't near the bone, and in a good depth into the meat.



Whats funny is I couldn't find anything smaller than that...  They were on sale and i dug through the cooler for 20 minutes.  Hahahaa

Nothing else is going on there with the butt... I was planning on starting the UDS up around 4am and hoping to have it on by 4:30-5:00am.


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 26, 2010)

I think if you can get it on then, you might be eating it for lunch.  Why so early?  Something that big isn't going to take 12 hours.  I had 18 pounds of meat in my WSM, all butts, and they were finished in 8.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> I think if you can get it on then, you might be eating it for lunch.  Why so early?  Something that big isn't going to take 12 hours.  I had 18 pounds of meat in my WSM, all butts, and they were finished in 8.



What temp do you cook at..??  

I heard that I should estimate about 1.5 hours per pound... which would put me at 12 hours.  I would love to sleep in a little more, so hopefully you can enlighten me here.  Hahahaha...


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 27, 2010)

I aimed for 230, ended up 240.  8 hours for 18 pounds is < 30 minutes per pound.  Get a wireless alarm and set it for 197.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 27, 2010)

BeeRich: you're probably right thus may be more of a late lunch early dinner meal... Hahaaa... I just put the butt on the UDS, so it was a little later than I had originally planned.  With this beingy first butt and having people over I'd rather be safe...

Rubbed and ready...


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 27, 2010)

This is your first butt, or your first use of the smoker?  I'd wake up in 4 hours to take a look and plot the increase in meat temperature and smoker temperatures.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking good Jester, anxious to see the pictures when it starts to get that wonderful dark color.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 27, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> This is your first butt, or your first use of the smoker?  I'd wake up in 4 hours to take a look and plot the increase in meat temperature and smoker temperatures.



This is my first butt on the smoker...  and only the 5th or 6th use of my UDS.  I was using a weber kettle for the past year before I built my UDS.

I just woke back up and checked the temps...  The UDS is still holding a rock steady 225.  The butt was 41 degrees when I put it on and is now 165 degrees...  I think you were definitely right BeeRich, unless it plateaus for a long time... hahahaa


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do most people foil..?!?  At what temp should I foil..??


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 27, 2010)

I like to either cook two smaller butts or split the big ones into two chunks. Give mo outside meat which is where the flavor is located. I cook one half nekked and the other half wrapped at about 170 or so. Mix em together when it time to push and pull. Butts do real well at 260-275. Dont take long. If you decide to cut it half in two using the bone-in portion as the one which gets cooked nekked works well because you can use the bone as an indicator for doneness. If the bone half is in the foil not much telling whut is going on with it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I just went and checked the temp again... The butt was already at 183.  So I foiled it and put it back on.... Time to get the cooler ready cause this bad boy is going to be done soon. Hahaa


----------



## Shores (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking good Jester. Cooking fast too. I always cook 8lb butts and they usually cook in about 12-14 hours @ 225*. The nice thing is they hold well in the cooler. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Shores said:
			
		

> Looking good Jester. Cooking fast too. I always cook 8lb butts and they usually cook in about 12-14 hours @ 225*. The nice thing is they hold well in the cooler. Looking forward to more pics!



I'm surprised it's cooking so fast... Do you cook on an offset or vertcal smoker..?!?  I've heard the UDS will make things cook quicker since it's somewhat a direct method of smoking.


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 27, 2010)

Lookin good.  I knew it would be faster.  I take it up high, then foil when I take it off.  Looking forward to some great pictures.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 27, 2010)

I usually don't foil until I take the butt off to let it rest....unless I'm in a hurry, then I foil at 160'ish.
Did you reposition the probe ?

Lookin good dude!


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, looks great!  Keep that probe away from that bone. Can't wait to see finished pulled pics.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a food coma now.... That was amazing...!!!!  Here's a finished pic.... Mmmmm


----------



## BeeRich (Mar 27, 2010)

Well done.  Post particulars!


----------



## Griff (Mar 27, 2010)

Excellent first UDS cook J.


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 28, 2010)

We all go to BBQ places all the time looking for the best BBQ aroud here.... I was told tonight that this was the best they'd ever had.  It was a great compliment given I've been working on this BBQ thing for the past year.  Great food and good times.  Thanks everyone...!!!


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 28, 2010)

Way to go Jesture. That looks killer.....We just made tamamles last night with some of our lefctover pork....killer!   Now it's time to go buy a brisket and do one of those....ha!


----------



## Shores (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks great! It's also great to get a nice compliment about your work as well. 

To answer your previous question; I cook on both a vertical (WSM) and an offset (The Good-One Marshall). I've heard that the UDS's cook faster too, but how can the temp be kept the same (225*-250*) and cook faster?


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shores said:
			
		

> I've heard that the UDS's cook faster too, but how can the temp be kept the same (225*-250*) and cook faster?



From what I've ready it has to do with thefire being directly below the meat.... and maybe becuase there's no water pan or diffuser seperating the meat from the heat.  That's my assumption at least.  =)


----------



## Shores (Mar 28, 2010)

Jester said:
			
		

> Shores said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can buy that. Both the cookers I have pretty much cook like a convection oven. The heat source is directly blocked with the water pan on the WSM and the Good-One has a damper between the firebox and cooking chamber. In each case, the meat is not sitting directly over the coals like on the UDS. Looks like it delivered a great product! One of the things I like best about cooking is the challenge it brings to learn how to cook great, or even just really good, on what you have at hand. Be it the smoker, grill, camp fire or stove top. You my friend are getting that UDS figured out pretty quickly!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2010)

Wolfe Rub Original!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2010)

Way to chime in there Nick! :roll:


----------



## Jester1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Wolfe Rub Original!



I love the stuff...!!!!  I owe you for telling me about the Wolfe recipes...!!!!


----------



## hwangbang (Oct 9, 2010)

where can i buy wolfe rub that everyone is talking about??


----------



## BeeRich (Oct 9, 2010)

http://wolfepit.blogspot.com/2009/10/wolfe-rub-bbq-seasoning-recipes.html

Granted, he should have a website with all this available.  Would make it much easier to buy.  

Wolfe, you listenin?


----------



## hwangbang (Oct 9, 2010)

awesome ! thanks for your help !


----------

